# Hi from Switzerland!



## M. vDiva Fabbiani (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi,
my name’s Matteo, I live in Switzerland and I lurk this forum since forever but never really interacted 
I compose music since 25 years, I sing (and produce and compose) for my band Hell Boulevard and I got a big passion for everything orchestral. We used to be a touring band (mainly Germany) until the pandemic and now that we aren’t playing shows anymore (although we have a tour planned for January 2022, fingers crossed) I run the band’s Twitch channel (www.twitch.tv/hellboulevardtv) where I often do composing streams and go through my libraries collection and template (which I consider my real happy place😁).
I own a video production company (www.vdpictures.ch) which, together with the Twitch channel, pays for libraries and so on😊
See you on the forum!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi Matteo. Cool of you to join! See you around.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome Matteo, I loved the videos, and the grading you did! Really good work! 
Welcome aboard!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Sep 7, 2021)

Hoi Matteo,
and hello from and to Switzerland 

Liebi Grüess usem Oschtä


----------



## M. vDiva Fabbiani (Sep 7, 2021)

Thank you for welcoming me! And thank you @Nimrod7, appreciate that!


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 7, 2021)

Warm welcome from Florida/Humidity Central
You're going to have fun on VI-Control (!)


----------

